# Tru-Oil Gunstock Finish



## Dale Parrott (May 3, 2013)

I'm still a novice when it comes to wood turning at just over a year.  A customer just wrote to me asking if I had ever tried Tru-Oil as a turning finish.  I have not tried it. From what I've seen on the net with a few short Google searches it's primarily a modified Tung oil wiping finish for gun stocks and musical instruments. 

I'm asking those more experienced than I for opinions on this product. 

TRU-OIL STOCK FINISH | Brownells

Thanks for the help.
Dale


----------



## D.Oliver (May 3, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/true-oil-pen-finish-109444/


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/gun-stock-finishes-4113/


----------



## Dale Parrott (May 3, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/true-oil-pen-finish-109444/
> 
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/gun-stock-finishes-4113/



Thank you for pointing out the thread. I did a search for Tru-Oil here on IAP but there were no results found. I have some reading to do. 
Dale


----------



## D.Oliver (May 3, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## jsolie (May 3, 2013)

I've used Tru Oil on a rifle stock, but not on turnings.  I'd read about wiping the stock down using a cloth damp with ArmorAll (can provide a link if interested) between coats.  It really helped with curing the finish.  I was able to get about 9 or 10 coats on in an afternoon.  Now I'm wondering about seeing if what I have left is any good and trying it as a finish.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 3, 2013)

jsolie said:


> I've used Tru Oil on a rifle stock, but not on turnings.  I'd read about wiping the stock down using a cloth damp with ArmorAll (can provide a link if interested) between coats.  It really helped with curing the finish.  I was able to get about 9 or 10 coats on in an afternoon.  Now I'm wondering about seeing if what I have left is any good and trying it as a finish.



I tried the Armor All on a small turning, then tried it on a large piece of wood, the result was better on the larger surface.  I was not impressed with the result on a small turning.  I think using Tru-Oil on pens is best if used as instructed.  If you want a real gunstock type finish research Frank Whiton gunstock finish.


----------

